# Decoding/viewing olk15message files on my Windows 8 Laptop



## Allan J (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello Tech Support Forum community!

So my manager recently sent me 5 olk15message files exported from his Mac Outlook. He needs to me find a way how to decode these files so I can get important info from them. I tried installing several programs on my Windows 8 (Systools mainly) but to no avail.

May I ask if anyone here has other suggestions/means/programs they can recommend to me so I can successfully decode and read these olk15message files?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the OLK15 reader from Microsoft: https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/office/OLK-File-Reader-to-Open-304f7c27


----------

